# Will an IPA Wipedown suffice?



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

So I'm in the progress of sorting out the other half's car, decontaminated today with ferrous dueller and Tar X but had to call it a day. My question is, before taking the polisher to it tomorrow morning the car will be outside all night and forecast to be dry - if I snow foam and then a quick wipe over with IPA will that be ok?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> So I'm in the progress of sorting out the other half's car, decontaminated today with ferrous dueller and Tar X but had to call it a day. My question is, before taking the polisher to it tomorrow morning the car will be outside all night and forecast to be dry - if I snow foam and then a quick wipe over with IPA will that be ok?


That should not be a problem I would also shampoo but that's just me.i really would recommend using a clay bar also.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> That should not be a problem I would also shampoo but that's just me.i really would recommend using a clay bar also.


So you reckon a quick once over with the clay mitt then IPA Wipedown and crack on?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> So you reckon a quick once over with the clay mitt then IPA Wipedown and crack on?


This is how I'd go on day 2 -
Pre wash again
Quick shampoo
Clay Mitt using car shampoo (I would always say use a clay bar over a mitt)
Then just open hose over the car 
Dry

And away you go with polishing


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I don't see the need to do an IPA wipe down before polishing. 

You would do this after machine polishing to remove any polishing oils left behind and prepare the surface fir the LSP. 

Alan W


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> This is how I'd go on day 2 -
> Pre wash again
> Quick shampoo
> Clay Mitt using car shampoo (I would always say use a clay bar over a mitt)
> ...


Forgot to mention no IPA like Alan said above  (also as you can see I missed it out my process  )
No harm if you want to do it however


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

what IPA do people use?


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

scuba-phil said:


> what IPA do people use?


IPA is short for isopropanol or propan-2-ol. It's a pure product so brands don't matter. Any IPA is fine.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

is it diluted into a spray bottle?


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> is it diluted into a spray bottle?


Apparently so. Check out the Mike Phillips section on mixing IPA.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

panel wipe is far better


----------

